# Apache unter Windoof - big probs



## backlash (21. Februar 2002)

Hi leute,

Ich hab mir den Apache server auf ner Windoof 2000 Kiste installiert,
habe auch php eingebunden bekommen.

Arge schwierigkeiten hab ich jedoch bei cgi / Perl scripten, entweder bekomm ich beim aufruf eines solchen Scriptes einen Hänger des Servers, oder Sie funzen einfach nur nicht.

Ativeperl hab ich jedoch installiert.

desweiteren scheint die mailfunktion unter php nicht zu funzen bekomm ich auch immer wirre Fehlermeldungen.

Was mich halt nur irretiert, ist, das es vorher unterm Omnihttpd alles lief auf der selben maschine.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

mfg 

backlash


----------



## Hellknight (21. Februar 2002)

Um zu helfen müsste ich schon einen exacten Fehler wissen das einzige was ich dir jetzt sagen kann, ohne grosse Anhaltpunkte währe das vielleicht mit dem CHmod was nicht stimmt.


----------

